# to season someone



## terbal

Hi everyone!

Could anyone please tell me what "season" means in a sentence like "It was three years since John and his friends had seasoned her". I assume it's slang. Could it be "attacked", "harassed" or even "raped"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sound shift

Hello,

I've never heard of this before. What is the background? Why does the narrator say this? Is it American, British or some other nationality? Slang varies greatly from country to country.


----------



## terbal

Hi,

It is American, 19th century, slave plantation... Oh, and she has been raped. But I was just wondering about this use of the verb "season"...

In Spanish there is this verb "mancillar" (as in "stain someone's honour") but I thought "season" might be more than that.


----------



## sound shift

terbal said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is American, 19th century, slave plantation... Oh, and she has been raped. But I was just wondering about this use of the verb "season"...


The fact that she has been raped and the fact that it is American, nineteenth century, is important contextual information. I know that you were just wondering about the verb "season", but you must understand that it is rarely possible to see a word out of context and understand it immediately. If the rape took place three years previously (which you may know from the rest of the text; we can't possibly know) I would assume that "seasoned" meant "raped", but I have never known "seasoned" to be used in that sense.


----------



## terbal

sound shift said:


> The fact that she has been raped and the fact that it is American, nineteenth century, is important contextual information. I know that you were just wondering about the verb "season", but you must understand that it is rarely possible to see a word out of context and understand it immediately. If the rape took place three years previously (which you may know from the rest of the text; we can't possibly know) I would assume that "seasoned" meant "raped", but I have never known "seasoned" to be used in that sense.


You're absolutely right about the contextual information. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Elixabete

I think that It means that she has been raped/ abused repeatedly by John and his friends until  she's  hardened and is able to stand the abuse without protest just like when you season wood to get It ready to be used .After their "seasoning" she was probably ready to be used by anyone. In Spanish you could say " la habían curtido" .


----------



## cubaMania

I would not assume that any American (except perhaps a scholar specializing in the history of the antebellum south) would recognize this use of the word "season".  But the context does seem to point to the meaning deduced in this thread.


----------



## Elixabete

cubaMania said:


> I would not assume that any American (except perhaps a scholar specializing in the history of the antebellum south) would recognize this use of the word "season".  But the context does seem to point to the meaning deduced in this thread.


Well , apart from the idea of seasoning wood, "seasoned" is not uncommon as a adjective in the sense of experienced or hardened like in "a seasoned sailor" , in this case they are forcing her to become "seasoned", they are "seasoning" her.


----------



## Rodal

I don't think the word seasoned here is meant as in "seasoning the food" type of seasoning as suggested by Elixabete.

I'm more inclined to believe that seasoned in this context is preparada.
Según WR, to season puede significar curar, añejar, avivar. Entonces podríamos decir que se necesita preparar a alguien para conseguir este resultado.

Esperemos ver que dice un nativo.


----------



## Elixabete

Rodal said:


> I don't think the word seasoned here is meant as in "seasoning the food" type of seasoning as suggested by Elixabete.
> 
> I'm more inclined to believe that seasoned in this context meant "frecuentado".
> 
> Según WR, to season puede significar curar, añejar, avivar. Entonces podríamos decir que se necesita frecuentar a alguien para conseguir este resultado.
> 
> Esperemos ver que dice un nativo.


I have not mentioned food at all . I said "wood"; when you season wood you let It dry so that you can burn It later, you turn something green and fresh into something hard that will serve your purposes ( as they did with the girl).Also , a "seasoned" person is someone who has undergone difficulties and has becomed experienced as a result, this John and his friends "prepared" the girl, tuned her ( probably a virgin) into  someone who was seasoned ( experienced).


----------



## Bevj

I don't know this use of 'season' either, but to me it could be synonymous with 'broken in'.
Compare:
break someone in


----------



## Elixabete

Bevj said:


> I don't know this use of 'season' either, but to me it could be synonymous with 'broken in'.
> Compare:
> break someone in


Yes, it's very much the same idea.


----------



## Elixabete

I've just googled "seasoning a slave" and apparently it was a transition period ( sometimes in camps set up for the purpose) in which the new slaves became accustomed to the rigours ( illnesses included)  of the life that awaited them in America , many died and the survicors  were sold at a higher price ( they were called "seasoned slaves". I guess raping was included in the "seasoning pack" but was not the only thing.


----------



## Ciprianus

Entonces los curtían, o los aclimataban.


----------



## Rodal

Ciprianus said:


> Entonces los curtían, o los aclimataban.



Los denigraban.


----------



## iribela

Ciprianus said:


> Entonces los curtían, o los aclimataban.


De acuerdo, 'los curtían'.


----------



## auxilio!

Sospecho que con _curtir_ o _aclimatar_ todavía se pierde la información que conlleva _seasoned_. _¿Preparada?_


----------



## Elixabete

auxilio! said:


> Sospecho que con _curtir_ o _aclimatar_ todavía se pierde la información que conlleva _seasoned_. _¿Preparada?_


Como ya te decía en el post #6 yo utilizaría " curtir" que tiene las mismas connotaciones de dureza .


----------



## Rodal

auxilio! said:


> Sospecho que con _curtir_ o _aclimatar_ todavía se pierde la información que conlleva _seasoned_. _¿Preparada?_



Me gusta preparada, se entiende mejor.

John y sus amigos la habían estado preparando.


----------



## Elixabete

Rodal said:


> Me gusta preparada, se entiende mejor.


Sinceramente creo que no, puedes "preparar" a alguien enseñándole a leer, escribir, buenas maneras ...vamos mil cosas que ni se acercan a lo que era " to season" ( palizas, violaciones, exposición a enfermedades ...).La idea era endurecer, encallecer y destrozar la voluntad de personas que hasta la víspera habían sido libres en Africa,  para convertirlas en esclavos resistentes que se vendieran mejor o desempeñarán mejor su labor que el "producto en bruto".


----------



## Rodal

Elixabete said:


> Sinceramente creo que no, puedes "preparar" a alguien enseñándole a leer, escribir, buenas maneras ...vamos mil cosas que ni se acercan a lo que era " to season" ( palizas, violaciones, exposición a enfermedades ...).La idea era endurecer, encallecer y destrozar la voluntad de personas que hasta la víspera habían sido libres en Africa,  para convertirlas en esclavos resistentes que se vendieran mejor o desempeñarán mejor su labor que el "producto en bruto".



En ese caso embrutecer se acerca más a lo que estás describiendo. El problema con curtir es que no se escucha bien en este contexto.
Cuando yo digo (por ejemplo) que estoy curtido, es que ya me han dado tan duro que no se me da nada continuar; me he curtido en el trabajo; me he embrutecido.  Pero nadie curte a nadie, sino que uno se curte solo.

Embrutecer me parece una mejor palabra.


----------



## Elixabete

Sigo sintiendo ( amistosamente) " "embrutecer " no hace a alguien más resistente, y desde el punto de vista eurocentrico blanco  de los que acuñaron "seasoning" los esclavos ya eran brutos. En mi variante de castellano "curtir" no tiene el sentido que tú le das y en el diccionario de la RAE tampoco. En cualquier caso, creo que cualquiera que sea  el término que Terbal ponga, debiera de añadir una nota explicativa.


----------



## Wandering JJ

One definition of _to season_ as a transitive verb is 'to harden / to accustom'. The Example given in _Dictionary.com_ is 'troops seasoned by battle'. It sounds as though John and his friends had hardened her to sexual attacks by repeatedly raping her. Elixabete's _endurecer_ seems to match this well.


----------



## auxilio!

Una cosita! Sugerí 'preparada' porque estoy de acuerdo con la idea de que la esclavitud fue toda una maldad. Yo pensaba que 'preparada' insinuaba las malas intenciones (moralmente corruptas) de 'John and friends'. Me parece un tema importante. Fácilmente puedo estar errado con mi entendimiento de las palabras.

Día de hoy... In the present day we have for example the concept of the online 'grooming' of children by paedophiles. This too is a form of preparing a victim for abuses to follow.


----------



## Rodal

auxilio! said:


> Una cosita! Sugerí 'preparada' porque estoy de acuerdo con la idea de que la esclavitud fue toda una maldad. Yo pensaba que 'preparada' insinuaba las malas intenciones (moralmente corruptas) de 'John and friends'. Me parece un tema importante. Fácilmente puedo estar errado con mi entendimiento de las palabras.
> 
> Día de hoy... In the present day we have for example the concept of the online 'grooming' of children by paedophiles. This too is a form of preparing a victim for abuses to follow.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con auxilio, grooming y seasoning son conceptos abstractos que se usan en la preparación de una víctima. Independiente del tiempo en que se haya cometido el delito, coincidimos en que se trató de la preparación de una víctima (acondicionamiento psicológico/físico). Tal vez no tengamos una palabra precisa en español que se le iguale más.
Se me viene a la mente foguear, templar, aclimatar, entrenar, domesticar; sin embargo todas estas palabras (incluyendo curtir que propone Elixabete) conforman la preparación de una víctima y sin caer en tecnicismos de ambientación, pienso que debiéramos escoger una palabra homóloga en español que 1) haya sido usada por negreros en aquellos tiempos 2)una palabra contemporánea de uso general.


----------



## iribela

Rodal said:


> ...  Pero nadie curte a nadie, sino que uno se curte solo.


No estoy de acuerdo con que uno se curte solo y nadie te puede curtir.
Sigo pensando que 'curtir' es lo que iría mejor.
*curtir*
3. tr. Acostumbrar a alguien a la vida dura y a sufrir adversidades que puedan sobrellevarse con el paso del tiempo. U. t. c. prnl.


----------



## Rodal

iribela said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con que uno se curte solo y nadie te puede curtir.
> Sigo pensando que 'curtir' es lo que iría mejor.
> *curtir*
> 3. tr. Acostumbrar a alguien a la vida dura y a sufrir adversidades que puedan sobrellevarse con el paso del tiempo. U. t. c. prnl.



Iribela, respeto tu punto de vista sin embargo te estás apoyando en  una definición de una palabra que no se usó en los tiempos de la esclavitud. En la actualidad se oye decir la palabra curtir en otro contexto.  Si vas a Google te encuentras con el uso de la palabra curtir para los depredadores sexuales, sin embargo en el contexto que hablamos, se trata de una preparación de los esclavos que fue mucho más allá que un mero abuso sexual.


----------



## Elixabete

iribela said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con que uno se curte solo y nadie te puede curtir.
> Sigo pensando que 'curtir' es lo que iría mejor.
> *curtir*
> 3. tr. Acostumbrar a alguien a la vida dura y a sufrir adversidades que puedan sobrellevarse con el paso del tiempo. U. t. c. prnl.


Totalmente de acuerdo.


Rodal said:


> Iribela, respeto tu punto de vista sin embargo te estás apoyando en  una definición de una palabra que no se usó en los tiempos de la esclavitud. En la actualidad se oye decir la palabra curtir.  Si vas a Google te encuentras con el uso de la palabra curtir para los depredadores sexuales, sin embargo en el contexto que hablamos, se trata de una preparación de los esclavos que fue mucho más allá que un mero abuso sexual.


La palabra curtir lleva mucho tiempo en el diccionario , no se en qué te basas para decir que no se utilizaba en tiempos de la esclavitud,  su significado no se circunscribe a los depredadores sexuales, de hecho diría que ese sí es un uso bastante reciente y a mi modo de ver no muy extendido.


----------



## Rodal

Elixabete said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> La palabra curtir lleva mucho tiempo en el diccionario , no se en qué te basas para decir que no se utilizaba en tiempos de la esclavitud,  su significado no se circunscribe a los depredadores sexuales, de hecho diría que ese sí es un uso bastante reciente y a mi modo de ver no muy extendido.



Elixabete, nadie ha dicho que la palabra no existe *[Edición del moderador]*; si lees bien lo que estoy diciendo entenderás que la palabra "curtir" no tuvo ni tiene el mismo uso que se le da a la palabra "seasoning" en el contexto dado y estoy hablando de un punto de vista estrictamente práctico y no teórico. No importa cuanto tiempo exista esta palabra en el diccionario simplemente no se le dió ese uso en la esclavitud.

*Nota de moderación:* se ha editado mensaje cuyo tono no es el que promovemos para discutir en estos foros. Gracias. (JeSuisSnob, mod)


----------



## Elixabete

Rodal said:


> Elixabete, nadie ha dicho que la palabra no existe *[Edición del moderador]*; si lees bien lo que estoy diciendo entenderás que la palabra "curtir" no tuvo ni tiene el mismo uso que se le da a la palabra "seasoning" en el contexto dado y estoy hablando de un punto de vista estrictamente práctico y no teórico. No importa cuanto tiempo exista esta palabra en el diccionario simplemente no se le dió ese uso en la esclavitud.


Me vas a perdonar,  pero si lees mis posts con atención creo que he dejado claro que entiendo perfectamente el sentido de "seasoning", que primero interpretabamos como acostumbrarse al abuso sexual y que tras una búsqueda en Google resultó ser acostumbrarse al abuso generalizado de convertirse en esclavo.Como aportaba Wandering "season" es también  harden/ accustom .  El sentido de "curtir" tal y como recoge el diccionario se adapta a estas ideas. No entiendo muy bien por qué te obcecas en buscar alternativas , has pasado de preparar,  a denigrar,  a embrutecer , que poco o nada tienen que ver con " season". Por lo que a mí respecta yo ya he dicho todo lo que tenía que decir en este hilo.

*Nota de moderación:* se ha editado mensaje editado en un mensaje previo. Gracias. (JeSuisSnob, mod)


----------



## iribela

Es probable que el uso que se da a 'season' en "It was three years since John and his friends had seasoned her", haya derivado de 'season' según la definición siguiente:
"_*Seasoning*, or *The Seasoning*, is the term applied to the period of adjustment that was undertaken by immigrants - African and European - following their first attack of tropical disease, during the colonization of the Americas. Malaria was the chief adversary of colonists and slaves. Death rates dramatically differed between regions in the Americas. Those who survived were known as Seasoned, and for slaves this would command a higher price._"
Entonces, estos muchachos habrían 'curtido' o 'endurecido' a esta chica "atacándola" (violándola, tal vez) de manera que ya estaba inmune a ese tipo de abuso.


----------



## Elixabete

iribela said:


> Es probable que el uso que se da a 'season' en "It was three years since John and his friends had seasoned her", haya derivado de 'season' según la definición siguiente:
> "_*Seasoning*, or *The Seasoning*, is the term applied to the period of adjustment that was undertaken by immigrants - African and European - following their first attack of tropical disease, during the colonization of the Americas. Malaria was the chief adversary of colonists and slaves. Death rates dramatically differed between regions in the Americas. Those who survived were known as Seasoned, and for slaves this would command a higher price._"
> Entonces, estos muchachos habrían 'curtido' o 'endurecido' a esta chica "atacándola" (violándola, tal vez) de manera que ya estaba inmune a ese tipo de abuso.


Sí es lo que explicaba en el post # 13.


----------



## iribela

Elixabete said:


> Sí es lo que explicaba en el post # 13.


Lo vi; gracias. Puse esa definición porque permite ver que el término 'seasoning' no se limitaba a esclavos.


----------



## Ciprianus

_Foguear _serviría también para traducir _to season_ en este contexto, aparte de _aclimatar_ y _curtir_.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

*Nota de moderación*

Estimados compañeros:

Está bien que discutamos con el fin de darle una o —mejor— varias sugerencias de traducción a terbal. Sin embargo, podemos discutir en buena onda y apegándonos a la segunda directriz de los foros:


> Los foros promueven el aprendizaje y mantienen una atmósfera académica de seriedad y colaboración, en un tono respetuoso, positivo y cordial.



Por favor, no llevemos esto al terreno de lo personal ni incurramos en comentarios _ad hominem_.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Rodal

Ciprianus said:


> _Foguear _serviría también para traducir _to season_ en este contexto, aparte de _aclimatar_ y _curtir_.



Fue lo que dije en mi post #25.


----------



## iribela

Otro aporte que me parece oportuno, ya que a varios nos pareció adecuado el verbo 'aclimatar':
_...Al comparar patrones de morbilidad y mortalidad de la población autóctona, de los colonos blancos y de sus esclavos negros, resultaban diferencias muy notables. Más aún, los desplazamientos de un país a otro, de un clima a otro, parecían implicar en determinadas circunstancias importantes riesgos para la salud. El término ‘aclimatación’ fue acuñado hacia 1790 para designar el proceso de adaptación a las condiciones ambientales de un nuevo país…._

- Ideas medioambientales en el siglo XVIII


----------

